# shrimp population levels



## a1Matt (13 Feb 2009)

How many dwarf shrimp could I safely add simultaneously to my tank?  
I was hoping to go for around 30 or 40 shrimp in one go. (am getting them mail order from Germany, so do not want to pay shipping more than once)
Also, what size dwarf shrimp population can my tank handle?

Then I can start thinking about what species to get   am currently planning on getting them from here: http://www.1a-wirbellose.de/invertebrate-shrimp.php

My tank stats are:
160l tank.
Tetratec EX1200 (established over a year ago)
Hydor ext heater, set to 24deg.
0.8wpg T5 lighting
no Co2
dose dry ferts twice weekly (macros and micros on different days).
50%WC every 2to3 weeks.

current inhabitants:
3 x Amano shrimp
3 x microgalaxy rasbora \celestial pearl danio
3 x lampeye killifish
8 x pygmy corydoras


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Feb 2009)

I had about 500 cheries at one stage in my 60 liter shrimp tank without any problems.
Now down to about 300 or so. So adding 40 in one go wouldn't cause you any issues.


----------



## a1Matt (13 Feb 2009)

Cheers Paulo, that is good to hear. 500 is a silly amount! How many did you start with, and how long before they reached 500?

Now the fun bit, what species and how many....

I think 10 of each species, with 3 species in total.  That is a good balance between having enough to start a breeding population and not breaking the bank.

Then again maybe 15 of just two different species to be on the safe side from the breeding perspective.

Opinions greatfully received on the numbers!

As to which ones... .... 
Definitely some snowballs (or white cherry shrimp as I think of them    )
Then maybe some marble dwarfs and\or some sri lankan dwarfs. 
Would really like some of the cheap tigers or CRS but they do not have those in stock, could always source those in England at a later date though.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Feb 2009)

I started with 20 cherries and after 6-7 months had that silly number!! 

Becarefull which species you want to keep as some can cross breed and that is not recommened, you will get some odd looking off spring.

look at the chat bellow:






I might be getting rid of my lower grade CRS if you interested! I have 10, but I am not sure yet so let me know and I will reserve them for you.

Hope that helps!


----------



## a1Matt (13 Feb 2009)

Thanks again Paulo.

I am interested in your lower grade CRS, please reserve them for me.  It is no problem that you do not know yet.  Just let me know when you do.  I never do anything in a hurry if I can help it!

I will definitely not put any shrimp in that could cross breed... I''ll check that thoroughly before any purchase.

Although I am not in it for the money, a part of me is tempted to just buy 30 snowballs so the population explodes quicker, then put them on ebay, and reinvest the money in other species. 

Given how good they look, it is tempting to go straight for some high grade shrimp. But without any prior experience I think it would be a bit risky.


----------



## a1Matt (18 Mar 2009)

I decided on my shrimp at last, I am going for:

15 Snowball shrimp (Neocaridina zhangjiajiensis var snowball)
10 Green shrimp (Caridina cf babaulti)

I chose them as they are both 'easy, beginner shrimp' that will breed in freshwater and will not hybridise with each other.
They are ordered and paid for and due to arrive around the end of next week.

I am very excited!


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Mar 2009)

Ace 

Would be interested to know how you get on ordering from Germany.  I like the look of some of the shrimp on that site!  I have my eye on a particular shrimp for my new 90cm


----------



## a1Matt (18 Mar 2009)

Well I was all set to get them from Germany. Then I had a look on aquabid and saw the exact same shrimp I was going to get and in the same quantities, but cheaper, from a hobbyist in Spain. So had a last minute change of heart and got them there instead. 

I know Ade\Wolfenrook has used them a few times. From lurking on his UK shrimp forum I surmise that overall he was really pleased - although one time it looks like they sent him the wrong shrimp. 

If mine breed and I can successfully raise the shrimplets into shrimps then I will happily sort you out with some.  That would be a few months down the line though.


----------



## a1Matt (18 Mar 2009)

If you do not mind me asking, what shrimp was you eying up?
If it was the blue tigers then I might end up getting some off of you instead of vice versa    

Interaquaristik have got some nice mandarin shrimp, I was tempted to get those instead of snowballs, but they say their colour fades in alkali water so that put me off... http://www.interaquaristik.de/aquaristi ... 190-1.html


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Mar 2009)

Cool 

I'll check out Aquabid, I was interested in the Sri Lanken Shrimp (Caridina simoni simoni).  Look quite subtle but shaped like red nose shrimp


----------



## a1Matt (18 Mar 2009)

the thing that the pictures do not take into consideration is the size!

They all look the same size in pics.

I saw cherries in photos many times before seeing them in real life, so was expecting them to look like Amanos, but as we know they are about half the size.

Sri Lankans are even smaller than cherries.

Sorry if you had that in mind already


----------

